# Some pics & spec of my R33 GTR



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

General:-

Nissan Skyline R33 V-spec in Dark Grey Pearl (KN6) 
One of the last ones made in Dec 98
Cusco Carbon Strut Brace
Garage Defend Carbon Fibre GT Cooling Panel 
Rear wash/wipe
Thatcham Category 1 alarm / immobiliser
Tracker - RAC Trackstar
Factory HID headlights (low beam)


Engine Spec:-

Engine just re-built & Blue Printed by Richard Bell of Risingsun Performance

Apexi Power FC ECU re-mapped by Richard Bell of Risingsun Performance
Apexi Power FC Boost control kit
HKS Super PowerFlow twin induction kit
HKS Full Hard Pipe kit
HKS adjustable cam pulleys
HKS 264 Inlet Cam
HKS 272 Outlet Cam
HKS Turbo Actuators and Wastgate upgrades 
HKS turbo elbows
HKS 600cc Injectors
HKS 280L/H Uprated Fuel pump
HKS Kansai Carbon Kevlar plug & belt cover Set
Mines Downpipes
Nismo Genuine 400R Oil Cooler Kit
Nismo N1 Racing Radiator
Nismo Cam Timing Belt
Nismo Oil Cap 
Nismo Radiator Cap 
Nismo Main Bearings
Nismo Connecting Rod Bearings
Nissan RB25 80mm Air Flow Meters
Rod Bell Motorsport (Hybrid Garrat) T28 roller bearing turbos.
Tomei 1.5mm Metal Head Gasket
Tomei Oil Pan Baffle Plate
Trust 3 row FMIC
Trust 08 Iridium Spark Plugs
Trust Oil Catch Tank 
Wiseco 87mm Forged Pistons
Xeddy Twin-Plate clutch 



Interior:-


Front and rear seats trimmed in Leather - Charcoal grey with red piping 
Factory option updated sound system with separate amp and tweeters in the A-pillars
Apexi Power FC Commander
Defi VSD Concept - Head up display
Defi BF Fuel Pressure & EGT 60mm Gauges fitted into a Trust A-Pillar pod
Defi Control Unit II
Momo Race Steering Wheel with Nismo Horn Button & Hicas Boss
Nismo Black combo meter (Speedo / rev counter) 320 mph
Nismo Black Sub dials (Boost / Torque / oil)
Twin airbags 


Exterior:-

Autolamps (Phillips) H1 HID High Beam Conversion
AP Racing 6 pot brakes with 383mm disks
De-Cat centre pipe 
Fujitsubo - Legalis Super R full stainless steel exhaust system
Nismo Genuine 400R Front Bumper 
Nismo Genuine 400R Front Splitter 
Nismo Petrol Cap 
Nismo Carbon rear spoiler end caps
Nismo Carbon B-Pillar trims 
Nismo Clear front Indicators 
Nismo Clear Side indicators
Nismo 18 x 9.5 LM-GT4 Black Limited Edition II Wheels (JGTC Center Lock Style) fitted with 275/35 ZR18 Falken FK451 tyres.
Nismo Air Valve Cap Set
TEIN Super Street Suspension with Pillow Ball Upper Mounts
TEIN EDFC (Electronic Damping Force Controller)
Ultra Bright (5 cluster) White LED Sidelights

Rob


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*r33*

Very nice indeed.
What sort of power is the car making now..?
Looks fantastic


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Lovely looking car


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

I remember when that car was for sale about 2ish years ago, I wanted it so much!! 

The wheels, the brakes, the colour, the interior, the condition, the engine!!!!!

This car is simply amazing and so tastefully modified!

Love it....

Mark.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i like everything about that car

looks superb


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the kind comments so far guy’s :smokin: 

shipseys,

Prior to the engine re-build due to the ring lands on piston No 5 breaking up  six months ago.
She was making around 530bhp & 420Ibs/ft @ 1.4bar boost
However, having just completed running her in again after fitting forged pistons & a full engine rebuild. I don’t know what power she’s making at the moment as it’s due to be re-mapped again in the New Year 

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

That has to be one of the best looking/nicest speced 33GTR I have seen in a long while!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Very nice clean 33 Rob - wheels just finish off IMHO :smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Damn....I cant describe the face when I saw these pics....damn its beautiful!!! congratz m8


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree it does look good


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Lovely looking car - I wanted to buy this myself when it was for sale a couple of years ago!


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

your car really looks good i like it alot


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome looking R33GTR, finished off tastefully, and has the power to boot...
All you need now is the Nismo 400R sideskirts and rear bar.....


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

What a fantastic example 

Love the colour 

Got any pictures of the interior and DEFI Hud, wondering if you mounted it in the same place as mine.

Chris


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic looking car 

How can you have a leather re-trim and not post a pic is beyond me though 

Think it looks perfect just as it is. Sideskirts "might" be a step too far.

Really liking it


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

lovely car mate.
And only a small fortune for those wheels! lucky bastid!


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

That is gorgeous


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Not normally keen on 33's but that is absolutely spot on.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Yep, deffo one of the tidiest R33s I've seen, very nice. :smokin: 

I especially like the carbon coil and pulley covers, and the wheels are pretty sweet too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice looking 33, like the Kansai parts

i would choose cotton filters like Apexi or metal mesh intakes rather than the HKS ones , unless you want aload of foam in your engine ..eeek


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

As requested, here are some further interior pics. 
























































Rob


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking good Rob  .

Glad you have her back. This car looks even better in the flesh! And it was quick before!

Rgds
Nito


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG stunning are there any more?


----------



## epsilonsrequiem (Dec 29, 2005)

nice pics...


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

wow, beautiful!!!!! love the nismo wheels!


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

o and where did you get the nismo steering wheel? if possible send me a link.


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

mdubc405 said:


> o and where did you get the nismo steering wheel? if possible send me a link.



Its not actually a Nismo steering wheel, it is in fact a Momo Race wheel with a Nismo horn button fitted. 
However, to get the Nismo horn button to fit the Momo Race wheel took a lot of modification to the Nismo horn button and I ended up using bits from both horn buttons…… but the effect was worth the hassle. IMHO

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

GTR Fan said:


> OMG stunning are there any more?


A few more....




























The HID's in action.



















This is one from a couple of years ago when I first got it.










These are some before it had the LM-GT4's put on it.



















Cheers,

Rob


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Goes to show how much difference the wheels can make. Lovely car, well done


----------



## Skiddy (Dec 31, 2005)

Gorgeous motor mate, wheels do make her stand out.


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

ok then where did you get the momo steering wheel?


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Thud passed out on floor any more pics at any point unbeliveably beautifull in every way.


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Great, great looking car and nice sense. Really love the color/wheels combination. It doesn't need any more mods on the exterior...
Personal opinion though, I'd would think about the stance and how it sits on its wheels.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice mate,love the wheels!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice ride indeed !!! Well done :smokin:


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

looks evil and angry just like a skyline should top marks


----------



## dancilude (Mar 27, 2008)

hy i am from slovakia i want to paint my prelude.can you please help me.can you post me number or name of you color?it is beautiful grey color. [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Talking about an old thread!!:nervous:


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

Ooooh that brings back some memories, seeing those pictures again!!!

I still miss that car………………………………………………….. :bawling: 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Mad Dog (Jul 12, 2006)

Still going strong, Rob! :smokin: 

Might have to move her on this year as I have a few projects
on the go. A good time to buy her back :chuckle: 

Regards
Rex


----------

